# Lost Vape Therion DNA75 TC Box Mod



## 3avape (5/7/16)

After known for its EFusion DNA200 line, lost vape recently released their newest Therion DNA75 TC Box Mod.

The Lost Vape Therion DNA75 TC Box Mod is the first dual 18650 platform to be utilized in a Evolv's DNA75 integrated system, which comes with beautiful genuine leather wrapped battery cover and stunning ebony wood panels.

The Therion DNA75 features a dual 18650 battery driven design that allows the most popular battery size to be used with Evolv's newest DNA75 intelligent chipset, allowing unprecedented convenience when using a DNA internal board.

Integrated the revolutionary Evolv's DNA75 chipset, the Therion DNA75 can power up to 75W with an incredible 85% efficiency ratings and sophisticated customization ranging from full temperature regulation to personalized screen options.

The design on this device is truly spectacular and it shows true craftsmanship, rather than the simple machined mods that have been released recently. This DNA 75 mod has clean lines and a beautiful finish.

*Features:*


Patented Evolv DNA75 Chipset
Dual 18650 High-Amp Battery - Not Included
Wattage Output Range: 1~75W
Voltage Output Range: 0.2~6V
Min Kanthal Resistance: 0.25ohm
Min Temperature Resistance: 0.15ohm
Temperature Range: 200-600F
Supports Ni200 Nickel, Titanium, and Stainless Steel 
Intuitive OLED Display
Programmable Multicolor LED Indicator
Die Cast Zinc Alloy Chassis Construction
Genuine Leather Battery Door
Stunning Ebony Wood Panels Inlays
Full Customization With ESCRIBE Software
85% Output Efficiency 
Short Circuit Protection
Low Voltage Step Down Protection
MicroUSB Port - Firmware Upgrades
Stainless Steel 510 Connection 
Spring-Loaded Nickel Plated Brass 510 Pin
Dimensions: 90.5mm*54mm*27mm
Leather Options: Black, Red, Brown, Yellow, Coffee 
Limited Edition: Alligator-grained leather, Imported Italian Leather
*Contents:*
1*Therion DNA75 TC Box Mod
1*USB charging cable
1*User manual


----------

